# Adult maltese getting used to new puppy



## lnoemi (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello!!!

I have two beautiful maltese girls, Sarah and Sophie. Sarah is two years old, very spoiled and very attached to me. I just got a new maltese ( 3 months old). I am concern because my Sarah keeps running away form Sophie. Ive only had them together for 2 days. Will this get better? Sophie keeps trying to play with Sarah but Sarah just hides from her or barks at her. 

Is there something I can do? Help me please!!! I really want them to love each other as much as I adore both of them!


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Hi there,

I wish I can give you some helpful advices but I'm in the same boat as you are. We have a 4 year old boy, Casper, and a 4 month old girl, Casey, that we just got last Sunday. At first, Casper seems to really like his baby sister and would always go next to her to smell/give her kisses but Casey would growl/try nipping at him when he got too close to her face. Then a day or two later, we tried introducing them together again. Casey went up to her brother and pawed his face and he just ignored her and moved away to the other side. Now they barely interact even when they're together in the x-pen. They just ignore each other and lay down on opposite ends. I'm a little at lost on what to do to get them to like each other too.


----------



## lnoemi (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations on the new puppy!!! 

I think it is a matter of time, ( I really hope so..) When I got Sara two years ago I brought her to my aunt's house and she has a yorkie. At first the yorkie ignored my Sara and also ran away from her.. it took like a week for them to get along.. now they love each other! ...

The breeder told me to stay out of their way... That they will probably play and as soon as they see me they will both want my attention.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Just give Sarah some time to warm up to her new sister.  She is used to being the center of attention and doesn't know what to make of the puppy running around. Make special time for just you and Sarah without the puppy, such as taking Sarah on a walk alone. They may not end up being best friends but will at least be able to coexist. London was 2 when I got Preston and even after a few years she still won't snuggle with him but they do play some...London is very independent though and will let Preston know when she wants to be left alone. They work it out themselves. I had hoped they would be closer than they are, but it just didn't work out that way for them and I am okay with that.


----------



## lnoemi (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank You!!!!! I will do that... so far Ive been with both of them all the time. However, Sarah is constantly looking for my attention... I appreciate your advise!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi,
There are probable lots of threads on this subject in the forums. Congratulations on your new puppy. They both are so cute. Love the pink bed. I too have a new puppy and a 2 yr old. It's very important that the older dog gets plenty of special attention until they adjust to the new puppy in their home. I did not feed them together or put the older one in a pen with the puppy. I found what worked was to keep Sammie's life just as it was, with plenty of attention. He is the one that is stressed, not the puppy. There is plenty of time ahead to love on the new puppy, as they are still developing mentally and really don't understand the dynamics of the whole situation. They are interested in food, play and potty at this point. You just have to wait and see how things progress with the bonding process between them. I am surprised a breeder would tell you to start by leaving a small puppy alone with an older dog, to work it out. 
Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## lnoemi (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks!!! I am giving Sarah lots of love! and she's doing well.. at least she not sad or angry. Ill keep you posted! 

This is Sarah on her birthday with my sister's and cousin's dog. We got Sophie a day after the birthday :-(


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to SM!! This is a wonderful forum. I don't have advice for you, sorry. But I wanted to welcome you. Your babies are so adorable!! :wub: I love the birthday pics so much!!! Thought I would share a birthday pic my dogs. It was my friend's dog Bailey's (Goldendoodle) birthday two years ago, but I love the pic. My two dogs are the Maltese (I know obviously) and the Basset Hound. 

*Happy birthday sweet Sarah!!*


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to SM! your two girls are cuties  I know you want them to be best friends right away, but I'd listen to the experience of Lisa (LJSquishy) and Kandis (SammieMom)- pay plenty of attention to your older one and slowly let them adjust to each other. 

Lindsay- that b-day pic is adorable!


----------



## lnoemi (Jun 8, 2012)

Aww your dogs are beautiful! Love the maltese!!! Thank you all for the advise, Im giving extra love to the older! (Now i feel bad with Sophie! Lol)


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I just brought a new puppy into the house with my 8yr old female Maltese. We lost a Maltese last December, so Lily has been through this before. It's been a week and they're starting to warm to each other. I just make sure we greet Lily first and she gets her normal amount of attention and just as others have said I feed them separately. Lily sleeps on the bed, baby Addie sleeps in her own crate

Good luck!
Laurie


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

ladodd said:


> I just brought a new puppy into the house with my 8yr old female Maltese. We lost a Maltese last December, so Lily has been through this before. It's been a week and they're starting to warm to each other. I just make sure we greet Lily first and she gets her normal amount of attention and just as others have said I feed them separately. Lily sleeps on the bed, baby Addie sleeps in her own crate
> 
> Good luck!
> Laurie


Sounds like we are living the same life at present Laurie. Lol


----------



## lnoemi (Jun 8, 2012)

They are starting to get along!!!! Sarah does not hide anymore and yesterday she was trying to get Sophie to play with her.. They are adorable together!!! Two are so much fun!!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:welcome1:Your babies are just adorable. Don't worry, they will be BFFs in no time. Personally, I think that grown up dogs are baffled by puppies...like "what on earth is that? Is it a toy? OMD it moves. What?:w00t:"


----------

